# baufachleute



## laolamia (11. Nov. 2013)

hier?
gruss marco


----------



## koifischfan (11. Nov. 2013)

*AW: baufachleute*

Betrifft was?


----------



## laolamia (11. Nov. 2013)

*AW: baufachleute*

Hallo,

frag 3 Experten und bekomme 4 Meinungen.


Ich saniere grade eine Terrasse, Fliesen und Betonschicht sind schon zurückgebaut. Die Terrasse ist 80-100cm hoch und war mit einer Kalksandsteinschicht eingefasst und Füllsand auf Höhe gebracht.

Nun wollte ich die Kalksangsteinschicht entfernen und auf dem Fundament eine 24ziger Klinkerwand mauern. Diese soll 30-40cm über die fertige Terrasse reichen. Als Belag für die Terrasse kommen Pflasterklinker die zur Mitte Gefälle und einen Ablauf haben.
Zum mauern möchte ich Röben Moorbrand lehm-bnt nehmen.

1. Ist der Klinker für die Mauer geeignet?
2. Wie muss der Aufbau nach innen, also zum Füllsand sein?
3. Haben diese Klinker 2 "vernünftige" Kopfseiten so das eine 24ziger Mauer auf beiden Seiten vernünftig aussieht?
4. Kann ich mit dem Klinker eine Treppe bauen oder sind da Pflasterklinker besser geeignet?

Mir wurde von "Experten" abgeraten da die Klinker zu viel Wasser ziehen und mir wurde Angst gemacht das die mauer das abrütteln der Innenfläche nicht übersteht.....

Danke Marco


----------



## lotta (11. Nov. 2013)

*AW: baufachleute*

Hallo Marco, 
ich bin zwar nur eine Frau, (nicht blond)
aber eben auch Handwerker...
Wenn du Fotos hättest, dann wäre es sicher leicher,
für all die, dir hier raten Wollenden,
zu beurteilen, 
ob dich deren Rat auch wirklich weiterbringt.
(denn nicht Weiterbringende, hattest du ja wohl schon mehrfach bekommen)
Ich würde es gerne versuchen wollen, (wie sicher auch viele andere hier)
aber dazu bräuchte/n  ich/wir  etwas genauere Infos
Also, wenn du magst
und auch einen "Frauenhandwerkertip" annehmen kannst, ... gerne
Zeige doch schon mal die bisher, vorhandenen Gegebenheiten, 
und präzisiere doch vielleicht noch einmal  deine Umbaumaßnahmen,
mit exakteren Material Beschreibungen...
Ansonsten, viel Glück bei der Verwirklichung, deiner Pläne


----------



## laolamia (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: baufachleute*

hallo...von einer frau......na sicher 

fotos kann ich erst wochenende machen.
was ist unklar?
momentan habe/hatte ich eine 60m² terrasse vor dem haus mit folgendem aufbau:
als einfassung (dass die auffuellung nicht wegkann) eine einfassung mit kalksandsteien.
diese waren auf beiden seiten mit schwarrzanstrich gegen feuchtigkeit versehen, aussen zusaetzlich peremit als wurzelsperre.
als fuellung war/ist fuellsand und schutt 
dann kam eine folie (meines erachtens ein baufehler da sich dreueber wasser sammelte), ueber der folie 10-12cm beton und dann fliessen.
geplant ist eine pflasterklinker terrasse. dazu hab ich die fliesen und den beton erstmal weggestemmt.

die terrasse soll mit einer klinkermauer eingefasst werden (40-60) ueber terrassenhoehe.
mein plan:
kalksandsteine weg und auf diesem fundament die klinker mauer mauern, innen wird ja wieder verfuellt und da ist dann also die wand mit fuellsand in kontakt.
ich habe befuerchtung das die klinker wasser ziehen (angegeben qasseraufnahme 10%). moorbrand lehm bunt von röben.
nun ist die frage wie der richtige aufbau innen ist.... richt noppenfolie? ist es besser die klinker schwarz zu machen und eventuell noch noppenfolie gegen?
ausserdem machte man mir angst das wenn ich (also die baufirma) da mit dem ruettler an der mauer langfaehrt diese beschaedigt wird(locker oder umkippen)
mir wurde in einem anderen forum dazu geraten eine betonwand zwischen fuellung klinker zu machen....das zieht natuerlich ueber schalung bis zum neuen fundament alles nach sich.
roeben schreibt uebrigens: wenn die klinker das erdreich beruehren sind sie zu behandeln wie eine kellerwand 

meine frau moechte so etwas  seite 17 

danke marco


----------



## lotta (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: baufachleute*

Moin Marco
danke für deine ausführlicheren Erklärungen,
nun habe ich verstanden, was du genau vorhast.
(auch danke für den Link, da sind interessante Objekte dabei)
Euer Plan gefällt mir gut.
Allerdings denke ich, 
dass du bisher keine so ganz schlechten Ratschläge bekommen hast.
Definitiv wirst du dir die Klinkermauer mit dem Rüttler(beim Rütteln) beschädigen.
Ich würde, bei so einer tollen Terasse, 
welche du ja sicher nicht in wenigen Jahren nochmals neu bauen möchtest,
die Mühe nicht scheuen und es "richtig" machen.
Um so länger währt die spätere Freude.
Meines Erachtens, solltest du tatsächlich die geplante Terassenfläche, 
bis auf die zu verfüllende Höhe, einschalen,neues Fund.... 
Dann kannst du mit deinem Rüttler problemlos arbeiten.
Darauf dann erst deine Klinkermauer setzen.
Natürlich deine Betonmauer (wenn Hausanschluss) wie eine Kellerwand behandeln.
Danach mit Klinker verkleiden.
Meiner Meinung nach, sollte auch gewährleistet sein, dass
 in die Füllung einsickerndes Regenwasser, abfließen kann.(also in der Betonmauer entsprechende Vorkehrungen treffen)
Bin mal gespannt auf deine Fotos


----------



## laolamia (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: baufachleute*

hmmm das wollte ich nicht hoeren 
ok dann werd ich mal in den sauren apfel beissen.... statt betonmauer geht auch kalksandstein fuer keller und schwarz machen?
ja drainage nach aussen ist vorgesehen.


----------



## Patrick K (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: baufachleute*

Hallo Marco 

wenn du nicht schalen möchtest ,würde ich Betonsteine (Hohlblock) nehmen ,natürlich mit Zementmörtel vermauern . nicht vergessen gegen aufsteigende und Staunässe schützen

Wegen des verdichtens ,man muss ja nicht so extrem verdichten das es dir die Mauer wegdrückt

ich hab hier mal ein Bild bei Oliver gefunden ,das sind Betonsteine und der Boden sieht auch aus wie mit der Rüttelplatte verdichtet 

Medium 3901 anzeigen
Gruss OBS


----------



## lotta (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: baufachleute*

Hi Marco,
siehste, da hat ja doch noch jemand mitgelesen und eine , 
wie ich denke, praktikable Lösung gefunden. Beton Hohlblock Steine.
Das sollte mit weniger Aufwand zu machen sein und hält bestimmt beim Rütteln
Viel Erfolg ...
es wäre schön, wenn du weiter von deinem Projekt 
und deinem Vorankommen berichtest und uns 
  mit Fotos belohnst


----------



## laolamia (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: baufachleute*

so werde ich das machen!
die muessen nicht zusaetzlich abgedichtet werden oder?

etwas kopfzerbrechen macht mir das ranpflastern bis zur klinkermauer....werd ich wohl die letzte reihe pflaster offen lassen bis die mauer steht 

vielen dank
marco

vor sommer naechsten jahres gibs keine fertigen bilder befuerchte ich...


----------



## Ulrike1979 (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: baufachleute*

Hallo laolamia,

ich möchte auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben

Wie weit hast du denn noch zurück gebaut?? Hast du denn alten Füllsand / Schutt auch ausgebaut??
Ein "altes" Fundament, auf dem ja wohl KS-Steine vermauert wurden, hält auf jeden Fall die "neue" Belastung aus. Fraglich ist hierbei nur die Fundamentbreite!! Da du anscheinend neu: 2-schaliges Verblendmauerwerk erstellen willst, musst du eine Mindestbreite von 24cm halten. Sollte das nicht gegeben sein, kann man "innerhalb" der Terrasse einfach das alte Fundament verbreitern, man sollte dabei nur den richtigen Anschluß an das vorhandene Fundament herstellen.

Solltest du das Innenleben nicht zurückgebaut haben, erübrigt sich ja eigentlich ein übermäßiges verdichten. Ein super einfaches Mittel ist gelben Sand einfüllen, leicht anstampfen und ordentlich unter Wasser setzen. Beim Setzen des Sandes verdichtet er sich von selbst.

Da man in unserer Region nur Verblendmauerwerk kennt (Putzbauten sind die Ausnahme) sind die Verblender auch wetterbeständig. Da du ja auch noch einen Abfluß hast......wo soll das ganze Wasser herkommen das dir deine Terrasse und deine Mauer aufweicht?!?! Eine Z-Isolierung sollte gegen aufsteigende Feuchtigkeit dennoch eingebracht werden. Wenn sie dann erst einmal ordentlich verfugt sind, ist die Mauer wasserabweisend und frostbeständig.

Ich an deiner Stelle würde mir nicht immer gleich den Teufel an die Wand malen lassen

Ich bin gespannt wie die Ausführung wird.....und die Bilder nicht vergessen!!!


----------



## andreas w. (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: baufachleute*

He Marco,

so ganz bildlich vorstellen kann ich mir Dein Projekt noch nicht, aber um die umrandende Mauer nicht durch den Rüttler zu beschädigen, stell die gepflasterte Fläche doch mit einem Randdämmstreifen vom Estrichleger oder einem stärkeren Styropor seitlich ab, damit die horizontale Gewalt des Rüttlers nicht direkt auf die Umrandung wirkt. Versprechen kann Dir allerdings keiner, dass es hält.
Ideal für den Wasserablauf auf der Fläche ist ein Gefälle-Estrich unter der eventuellen Abdichtung und/oder des Pflasterunterbaus, hin zum Abfluss. Da genügen 1-2% Gefälle.

Wenn´s ein Foto gibt, versteh ich vielleicht besser, wozu ich meinen Senf gegeben habe , bis dahin - Andreas.


----------



## laolamia (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: baufachleute*

es ist ne 24ziger kalksansteinwand...3 schichten hoch wobei die oberste sehr angegriffen ist.
diese werde ich nun zurueckbauen und auf das fundament eine 24ziger mauer mit schalungssteinen setzen. (eisen muss wohl nicht rein)
ich hab den fuellsand dringelassen... ja das ist dann wohl verdichtet.
vor dem alten fundament werde ich 80 tief ausschachten und ein neues fundament erstellen. dann moechte ich mit vieleicht drei cm abstand zur betonwand meine klinkerwand hochmauern. oben werde ich zehn cm styropor zwischen beton und klinker stopfen und ueber die betonwand an die klinkermauer pflastern lassen.....
dann werde ich mir noch einen grill mauern und die klinkermauer mit einer granitabdeckung versehen....so der plan 

gruss marco
ps.: das risiko die mauer direkt ansschliessen zu lassen ist mir zu gross 
die frage ist nun nur n och ob diese klinker 2 gute koepfe haben um eine vernuenftige 24ziger wand zu mauern.....


----------



## lotta (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: baufachleute*

Hey Marco,
du kannst ja zaubern


> dann moechte ich mit vieleicht drei cm abstand zur betonwand meine klinkerwand hochmauern. oben werde ich zehn cm styropor zwischen beton und klinker stopfen und ueber die betonwand an die klinkermauer pflastern lassen.....


 (oder bin ich einfach doch nur blond?)
Wie wirst du es schaffen, 3 cm Abstand zw. Beton und Klinkerwand zu lassen,
um dann 10 cm Styropor dazwischenzustopfen?
Vorher mit irgendwelchen, mir noch unbekannten, Werkzeugen heftig komprimieren
Oder habe ich da was gänzlich falsch verstanden?
hmmmmmmmm?


----------



## samorai (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: baufachleute*

Hallo Laolamia!
Ich kenne noch einen anderen Sorgen-freien Aufbau ohne Rüttler.
Zuerst eine Sauberkeit´s Gefälle-Schicht aus Beton, dann mit Bitumen- Voranstrich streichen, dann mit Dachpappe bekleben, ruhig an den Mauern oder anderen Anschlüssen so hoch, das der Klinker um ein drittel überragt, d.h. es wird eine Wanne geklebt die wiederum nicht sichtbar für den jeweiligen Betrachter ist .
Dann kommt der eigentliche Terrassen -Aufbau: Du nimmst Gefrierbeutel und füllst sie mit Beton, die legst Du unter Deinen Klinker dann den Klinker oben rauf und mit einen Hammer in die gewünschte Position bringen. Fertig!
a) der Klinker muss nicht extra behandelt werden, weil er kein Kontakt zum Erdreich hat
b) das Wasser kann sehr leicht durch Deine Steine sickern und durch eine Querrinne entwässert werden
c) da kein Stein eine Haftung eingeht, ist jeder Stein auswechselbar.

Ist eine menge arbeit bei 60 qm.

LG Ron!


----------



## laolamia (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: baufachleute*

hmmm lotta..... styropor...3cm stark..10cm breit lang tief....kapische...:smoki

@ron: nenene die flaeche lasse ich mit pflasterklinker verlegen...gefaelle und drainage


----------



## Patrick K (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: baufachleute*

Hallo 

Hey Ron das ist ja mal ne tolle Idee , nur würde ich statt Dachpappe 1mm PVC Teichfolie nehmen da hat du unter umständen sogar 10 - 15 Jahre Garantie drauf 


Gruss OBS


----------



## samorai (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: baufachleute*

Hallo Patrick!
Ich denke Folie geht auch, es ist ja keine direkte Verbindung
Eigentlich kenne ich dieses Verfahren mehr von Balkone oder Terrassen mit größeren Platten, wie Terazzo, Granit oder ähnliches, wo die zu verlegenden Platten so um die 30 mal 30 cm sind.

Auf die richtige Dachpappe gibt es 20- 25 Jahre Garantie. Die Sonne ist das schädliche und da sie keine Sonne abbekommt unter den Platten / Steinen wird sie noch viel länger halten.
Das Wasser macht sie nicht kaputt.

LG Ron!


----------



## Patrick K (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: baufachleute*

Hallo 

@Ron bei 25 Jahre Garantie handelt es sich aber wohl nicht unter normale Dachpappe  sondern eher um Schweissbahnen

aber EGAL die IDEE find ich gut 


Gruss OBS


----------



## samorai (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: baufachleute*

Ja klar PYE Poliemer- Schweißbahn. 
Tipp: Alles was Du einreißen kannst zB:Baumarkt taugt nicht die Bohne!!!!!
Ich meine Dachbahnen die Du mit minimalen Kraft-Aufwand einreißen kannst, sind nur noch für 3qm Dächer laut Flachdach-Verordnung zulässig, aber man möchte ja billig anbieten.
Aber es sagt Dir auch keiner!!!!

LG Ron!


----------



## Patrick K (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: baufachleute*

Hallo

Ja stimmt leider , sagen tut dir das keiner .
Ich benutze da schon seit  Jahren Teichfolie , die hält mind. 3-4 mal so lange wie das billige Dreckszeug.

Genau so verfahre ich bei dem Brennholz abdecken ,die teure Abdeckfolie kannst du nach einen Winter und einem Sommer auch in die Tonne hauen. Die Teichfolie benutze ich jetzt schon 6 Jahre ohne Probleme

Gruss OBS


----------



## lotta (13. Nov. 2013)

*AW: baufachleute*

Hey Marco,
 mir gefiel eben die Vorstellung 
und konnte deshalb, leider nicht wiederstehen


----------



## laolamia (13. Nov. 2013)

*AW: baufachleute*

vielleicht versuch ich es dir zuliebe


----------



## laolamia (14. Nov. 2013)

*AW: baufachleute*

so, macht euch ein bild 
der "arme" junge
 
schlaeft gut....


----------



## Patrick K (14. Nov. 2013)

*AW: baufachleute*

Boaaaaarrrrrr ach du sch.....e

hey heb den Dreck raus und bau dir einem Schwimm- Koiteich  rein 

soory aber das war das erste was mir zu den Bildern einfiel  :smoki


Gruss OBS


----------



## laolamia (14. Nov. 2013)

*AW: baufachleute*

und das ist nur die halbe terrasse 
ich hab 4500m² da ist genug platz zum teicheinrichten 

also die schwarze mauer kommte weg und da kommt die betonwand hin. heute morgen kam der container und wochenende....


----------



## Patrick K (14. Nov. 2013)

*AW: baufachleute*

Hallo Marco

na dann viel spass 

aber aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, es gibt keinen besseren Koiteich  Standort als direkt am Haus 

kuckst du 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35253

Gruss OBS


----------



## laolamia (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: baufachleute*

was soll ich sagen....aua!


----------



## lotta (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: baufachleute*

 Da warst du aber fleißig Marco
ist doch schonmal ein richtig guter Anfang
Viel Erfolg weiterhin


----------



## laolamia (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: baufachleute*

zerstoeren konnte ich schon als kind gut.....


----------



## chaotin (5. Dez. 2013)

*AW: baufachleute*

Das sieht ja soweit schon mal echt gut aus! Steckt bestimmt viel Arbeit dahinter!?Hinsichtlich des Materials haben wir uns bei der Terrasse für Holz entschieden und wollen uns Bankirai zulegen. Hier im Netz habe ich eine recht interessante Seite gefunden, auf der man sich tolle Inspirationen und nützliche Tipps holen kann, aber ich fragte mich, wie solch eine Montage in der Praxis aussieht, da wir sowas noch nie gemacht haben. Im Sommer soll es dann bei uns mit einem neuen Teich losgehen, der vom Bankirai eingeschlossen wird...


----------



## laolamia (6. Dez. 2013)

*AW: baufachleute*

baustop dank schneesturm 
naechste woche 4 tage barcelona....15 grad....jaaaaa


----------



## laolamia (10. März 2014)

so... bandscheibenvorfall 
terasse..... huehnerstall.... es sollte nur die terasse neu gemacht werden....dann fanden wir ne 30m³ grube.....
huehnerstall ist fast fertig, nur die automatische klappe mit daemmerungsschalter muss eingebaut werden.

donnerstag MRT dann mal sehen wie es weitergeht 
plan ist im mai auf der terasse sitzen und den 5 huehnern und einem hahn auf 4000m² auslauf zuschauen.... drueckt die daumen


----------



## jolantha (10. März 2014)

Drück Dir einfach mal die Daumen, daß Du Deine  Bandscheibe gut überstehst ! 

Was machst Du jetzt mit Deiner Wassergrube ????  Naturteich ???


----------



## laolamia (10. März 2014)

ein befreundeter pflasterer hatte die erdarbeiten pauschal fuer 200 euro angeboten.....ich werd ihm aber noch entgegenkommen er war so blass als die ersten lkw ladungen drin waren lol


----------



## laolamia (8. Apr. 2014)

bald ist angrillen.....


----------



## lotta (8. Apr. 2014)

Gratuliere


----------



## laolamia (26. Mai 2014)

fast geschafft...


----------



## andreas w. (27. Mai 2014)

Mein Respekt - das wäre mir auch ein "laolamia" wert  . Sieht so richtig schön und liebevoll gemacht aus. Glückwunsch dazu.


----------



## laolamia (27. Mai 2014)

ich sitze jeden abend auf der baustellenterasse und finde es schade mir zehn jahre diesen blick verbaut zu haben


----------



## andreas w. (29. Mai 2014)

Mal ne fachliche Frage: nehmt ihr für die Klinkersteine zu vermauern einen besonderen Mörtel oder einen Zusatz, oder in welchem Verhältnis mischt ihr den Zementspeis? Auch 1:3, mit Zement vorgepudert? Und zum Verfugen mit dem Fugeisen dasselbe nur relativ erdfeucht?

Bin zwar "nur" Fliesenleger, aber sowas seh und mach ich selber sehr gerne, deshalb frage ich gerne mal nach und lern dazu.


----------



## laolamia (29. Mai 2014)

es sind klinker mit nur 3% wasseraufnahme. wir haben sakret vormauermoertel genommen...fuer schwach saugende steine.
diensen kann man auch zum verfugen nehmen.
profis mauern vollfugig und machen gleich fugenglattstrich.

ich habs zwar mal gelernt aber 20 jahre nichtmehr gemacht. darum hab ich die fugen auf 2 cm ausgekratzt und nachtraeglich verfugt.
verfugt mit fugenkelle (fuer stossfugen eine abgesaegte) dann mit einem fugenholz (gartenschlauch geht auch) glatt gestrichen.

beim klinkern und fugen wuerde ich nie selber mischen, man sieht dann die farbabweichungen.

fast fertig

gruss marco


----------



## blackbird (29. Mai 2014)

Hi Marco,
sehr schöne Arbeit - schaut gut aus!
Grüße, Tim


----------



## andreas w. (30. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Info mit dem Mörtel und - wow, zum Grundstück. Mein ganzer Respekt.


----------

